# Keller 2401



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Hey all, 

Would anyone happen to have a pdf copy of the user manual for a Keller Pro 35-2401 dovetail jig that they could send me a copy of?

I just bought one off of Craigslist and the guy didn't have a manual for it. I have never used a jig before and I have no idea where to even start. Thanks for any help you can give me. 

Jim


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi James.

Was unable to find a free PDF manual. Will provide company website and contact link below for your convenience:

Website: Keller dovetail jigs : Models : 2401

Contact: Contact Keller & Co. to buy or get more information on the Keller dovetail jigs

*Owners Manual Purchase for $2 (part #2426):* Total cost is $4.50 with shipping.
http://www.kellerdovetail.com/models/pricelist.html

They do have an informational video for $9. VHS part #6001, DVD part #6003. Ask them if it includes the manual.

Here is youtube link of Keller Dovetail Jig:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WExsR_6qYKE


Search Google and Youtube, they are your friend. There are plenty of youtube dovetail jig instructional videos you can benefit from.

*Instructional video #1 will lead you to videos #'s 2 and 3. They speak very highly of the Keller dovetail system.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GEYM7HNcPw


Cheers!!!


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Rmighty1. I was hoping someone had a copy, but if I have to purchase one, i guess I will. This jig is no good to me if I don't know how to use it. 
Thanks again. 
Jim


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Keller dovetail jigs: Simple, fast & accurate woodworking tools

Contact them, they will email you a copy. They're nice folks.


----------

